# Four Soils Ministry Free Bible Study and Counseling Course Online



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi there is the Four Soils Ministry by Ptr. Charlie King http://paintrockmbc.net/pastor/ 
a good resource to study online considering its free, and the requirements to start is not
that tedious. I believe he is a baptist based from the info. online. 

I would love to hear your comments.


----------

